
Dictater: Replacement for OS X’s built-in speech services - arm
http://nosrac.github.io/Dictater/
======
natch
Wow. This is definitely not a _replacement_ as described, it is built _on top
of_ and is utterly dependent on OS X's built-in speech services.

It does add some cool use cases, but far from "replacing" Apple speech
services, they are all built using Apple Speech services... for example,
enumerateSubstringsInRange:options:... has some deep mojo, handing sentence
enumeration in many dozens of languages including ones where such enumeration
is non-trival. The magic here is not in any way done by the author, who is
just calling APIs given to him by Apple, APIs that encapsulate a tremendous
amount of knowledge, while patting himself on the back here for his
"replacement for OS X built-in speech services."

And Apple doesn't even appear in the credits file.

To say it is a replacement while standing on the shoulders of Apple speech
technology, is amazingly disingenuous.

And... to top it off, this is the weirdest way of open sourcing a Cocoa
project I've ever seen: put it on github without an Xcode project file? What?
Is the idea to claim credit for it being open source, while making it hard for
most people to build the project?

/rant

~~~
elnosrac
Hey Natch, this is the author of Dictater. Thanks for the criticism, I'd like
to address a few points:

1) You're right it's not a replacement for the backend speech service. It IS a
replacement for Apple's front-end speech service which is what I intended to
mean. I should probably clarify this. I'll also update the credits file.

2) I'll add the Xcode project file immediately. This was an oversight.

Feel free to add an issue to the Github page if you have any other
suggestions.

